# CPH - Creso Pharma



## System (16 August 2016)

Creso Pharma are in the business of developing, registering and commercialising pharmaceutical-grade cannabis and hemp-based products for use across a broad spectrum of consumer, industry and research applications.

It is anticipated that CPH will list on the ASX during October 2016.

http://cresopharma.com


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 August 2016)

Another one.

Marijuana is touted as being safer and more effective than opiates.  The opiate market word wide is HUGE, especially in the USA.

Parker Lewis.

I wouldn't touch MMJ with a barge pole, due to its early associations.


----------



## pixel (20 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Another one.
> 
> Marijuana is touted as being safer and more effective than opiates.  The opiate market word wide is HUGE, especially in the USA.
> 
> ...




For a 20c IPO, they came out smokin' 





Most likely scalpers that dominate the first day, so I haven't been buying yet.
It will be interesting though, and possibly quite rewarding, to keep this on the watch list.


----------



## Afaf (20 October 2016)

pixel said:


> For a 20c IPO, they came out smokin'
> 
> View attachment 68494
> 
> ...




Nothing rewarding about keeping a stock on your watch list mate! It will be above 30c tomorrow!


----------



## ojhowle (13 March 2017)

The Cannabis stocks are doing very well at the moment, CPH has moved from 4c to 7c in a week.


----------



## turve52 (2 May 2017)

News release
Creso just received first delivery consignment from Canada,checkout their website.


----------



## pixel (7 August 2017)

more news:
*Creso Pharma to launch innovative hemp‐based animal health products with
Virbac in Switzerland *






Nonna may have had an early taste


----------



## notting (20 November 2017)

7 years later -
CPH Creso Pharma has expanded into China's $39.6 billion health food market by signing a deal with a local hemp producer, and is hinting at even more opportunities to expand.

The Australian medical cannabis company on Monday said it signed a commercial partnership with China's Zhejiang Kingdom Creative, which will purchase and import its animal and human health hemp- and cannabis-derived products into the local market.

Kingdom Creative, which is primarily a hemp- and flax-based linen production company, will also build a health food, nutraceuticals, body care and cosmetic company, allowing Creso further access and scale in China.







The medicinal cannabis company has opened four offices across China to build a sales and marketing presence and further local distribution options in China for its products.

'It will also enable Creso to rapidly expand into other Asian markets,' the company said in a statement.

The Chinese health food market - Chinese medicine - is currently valued at $39.6 billion and is projected to grow by 10 per cent every year between now and 2025.



Creso said sales for medical cannabis in China are expected to grow with the country progressively opening up legislation to allow hemp-based and medical cannabis products to be available to patients.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 May 2019)

Time for an update after 17 months of no activity in this thread, CPH has recently signed an agreement with a business i found a couple of days ago, CDA - Cannabis Doctors Australia.
CDA will retail some of CPH's products at its clinic in Burliegh Heads  (Qld) and distribute to other health providers, CDA is about to launch a crowd funding campaign to raise 2 million.

https://clients3.weblink.com.au/pdf/CPH/02100434.pdf

I have decided to participate in the CDA crowd funding opportunity as i think the distribution and retailing of cannabis in Australia is a better business than product development under the
current legal restraints in Australia  ~ the CPH share price hasn't done to well since the POT stocks euphoria of late 17 early 18, there is some potential for a distributor/retailer to become 
dominant if they can get early success as CDA has already done..

https://www.cdaclinics.com.au/investors/
~


----------



## greggles (7 June 2019)

Creso Pharma is to be acquired by Canadian listed PharmaCielo Ltd (TSXV: PCLO) for AUD$122 million at AUD $0.63per share. PharmaCielo is a leading cannabis company listed on Canada's TSX Venture Exchange with a current market capitalisation of approximately CAD$675 million.

The Creso Pharma Board of Directors have unanimously recommended that shareholders and listed option holders vote in favour of the Share Scheme and the Option Scheme respectively, in the absence of a superior proposal  and subject to an Independent Expert opining that the Schemes are in the best interests of Creso Pharma security holders.

Yesterday's closing price for CPH was 42c, so 63c per share represents a decent premium over the market price. The take over announcement has seen it surge 33.33% to 56c this morning.


----------



## Sdajii (27 February 2020)

This is a complete basket case of a company, but with the price just falling down though 10c today after fairly recently having a 63c takeover offer (which didn't go through) and plenty of holders still strangely believing in it, there's a chance of a brief spike in price coming up so I tipped it in the March competition. Wouldn't put my own money within 20 miles of it though.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Dead cat bounce?


----------



## System (13 October 2020)

Canopy Growth founder joins Creso Pharma as it clocks $2M in purchase orders YTD


----------



## frugal.rock (30 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Dead cat bounce?
> View attachment 112070



Far from it today.... cannabis risk on.


----------



## hhka (1 December 2020)

Creso Pharma (CPH) will benefit from a new ruling on cannabidiol (CBD) products in Europe.
I think it will climb up from now and will be huge when Oz more open to it.


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2020)

*BOOM!!!*


----------



## frugal.rock (2 December 2020)

Your welcome.





__





						Cannabis products access opening up via TGA Australia & EU
					

After looking at ASX - CPH announcements, I found this which I consider to be broad scale impact news ;  26 November 2020 Update on TGA reclassification of CBD  ▪ TGA decision regarding amendments to down schedule cannabidiol (CBD)   products to schedule 3 medicine expected in late December 2020...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2020)

Credit where its due 
I owe you a carton!


----------



## WazzaMort (2 December 2020)

Weekly Chart - Broke a MA in a long time.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2020)

Cleared my holding at .079 will watch!


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2020)

Back at .075c


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2020)

Ok ok 
Two Cartons


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

Now, what about EXL and AC8...hmmm?


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2020)

@frugal.rock  My R multiple indicator only goes to +5R. *CPH* busted through the top. Good work this week.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2020)

I’m pretty certain it will pullback tomorrow


----------



## System (4 December 2020)

Global regulatory changes mark a high point for cannabis stocks


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2020)

I think in the short term CPH is going to consolidate 
Supply will need to withdraw


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2020)

Clean missed it 
Busy doing other things!!

clear as day volume spike break out to 13.5 c

arrrrh


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2020)

Back in at 17 this morning


----------



## frugal.rock (8 December 2020)

Am noticing other cannabis stocks that didn't move yesterday are moving today. EG: IHL, THC etc
Wow, just noticed Credo has a high of 0.24 today already which would have been over 50% up today alone at that point.
This is just nuts.


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2020)

It will consolidate at some value seen as fair by the market.
Right now its seeing some Pump and dump.
I've watched 400k lots bought at a level then sold 2c higher then loaded 3c lower
to buy again.
Rinse and repeat. Volatility is king.


----------



## System (14 December 2020)

Creso Pharma ready to take on recreational cannabis market as purchase orders mount up


----------



## kenny (7 January 2021)

Creso Pharma shares spike as Democrats win improves prospects for US cannabis legalisation

Speculation fueled rise. *Note the article is sponsored by Creso.*


----------



## System (12 January 2021)

Creso Pharma rides the positive cannabis tailwinds


----------



## System (4 February 2021)

Creso Pharma rides cannabis stock momentum


----------



## tech/a (4 February 2021)

Still dead in the water.


----------



## Miner (27 March 2021)

CPH is riding on the crest and so is Evarblu.
Recently CPH has raised capital and out of which a substantial to go to everblu.
Who is evarblu - refer to this article on AFR back in 2018 and strong connection with CPH.
*








						How EverBlu Capital is reaping windfalls from the micro-cap frenzy
					

How an upstart corporate advisory firm is rapidly listing companies at the micro-cap end of the market, and how its network of friends and family are raking it in along the way.




					www.afr.com
				



*"The planned date of issue for 94,736,843 shares under the Placement is 1 April 2021. All of the other issues, being 23,684,211 options to placement participants and *3,600,000 shares to EverBlu *will be issued subject to shareholder approval at a future General Meeting. The date of the General meeting set out in this Appendix 3B is indicative only"
In addition to this one - *6% commission. some great gun at the cost of shareholders - *
_*b What fee, commission or other consideration is payable to them for acting as lead manager/broker? EverBlu will earn a 6% cash fee and one million shares per $5 million raised, being the 3,600,000 shares the subject of this Appendix 3B.
19 million dollars raised could imply Everblu potentially to earn 0.06*19/5 M = $228000 fee plus 3.6 million (about) shares for $19 M raised.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02357745-7IH26IPA933ADN78ET23NUSNBJ/pdf?access_token=0007KLMnGwgqMllMXGlz01bfDyaw
		

*_


----------



## peter2 (27 March 2021)

I note the involvement of S3 again (without commenting).






_Edit_: I will comment and suggest short term traders keep a watch list for the companies that S3 "publicises".


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2021)

in a Trading Halt


> ... placed on the Company’s securities pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1, pending its response to a price query from ASX.



3 days of downward pressure, accelerating today.

Some scuttlebutt in the news, some punters joining the dots, perhaps:


> ASIC raids on EverBlu Capital, whose _executive chairman, Adam Blumenthal, doubles as non-executive chairman and co-founder at ASX-listed Creso Pharma, and is often seen as the market face for the stock._





> _There were other raids in connection to the investigation, including on the Gold Coast. The exact nature of the investigation is not known, although ASIC is expected to be keeping an open mind to see what if any evidence turns up in the raids._


----------



## JohnDe (31 January 2022)

I’m not sure whether this is innovative, weird or both. The next few months will be telling.

CEO, Mr William Lay said: _“We are very excited to become the first ASX-listed cannabis company to launch in The Sandbox metaverse. This follows a considerable amount of hard work, planning and strategy and highlights the Company’s innovative approach to driving marketing and sales across new, borderless channels. 


“We expect that the launch will allow for the introduction of Creso Pharma’s brands and products to a wide range of new consumers and potential investors utilising the metaverese to seek the latest and most exciting opportunities._





__





						Creso Metaverse
					






					www.cresopharma.io


----------



## Knobby22 (1 February 2022)

JohnDe said:


> I’m not sure whether this is innovative, weird or both. The next few months will be telling.
> 
> CEO, Mr William Lay said: _“We are very excited to become the first ASX-listed cannabis company to launch in The Sandbox metaverse. This follows a considerable amount of hard work, planning and strategy and highlights the Company’s innovative approach to driving marketing and sales across new, borderless channels.
> 
> ...



I suppose that since they have bought land in the Metaverse, are reproducing the facility in the Metaverse, they will be able to sell the Cannabis in the Metaverse 
Seriously though, if it gives them a marketing edge, maybe not such a dumb idea.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 November 2022)

As I am of a sober nature the online comments and videos of the until recently Chairman of this pot stock has been less than restrained.

He has only been Chairman for a month following the resignation of the previous holder of that office after a police raid. 

From the AFR.


> Pot stock Creso Pharma chairman exits after wild TikTok spectacle​*Michael Roddan*National correspondent




The chart says it all. 






Declaration. Neither Garpal Gumnut nor any of his associated entities have ever had shares in TikTok nor Creso Pharmaceuticals.  Garpal Gumnut is not a policeman nor a member nor fellow of the Australian Institute of Company Directors. 

gg


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2022)

In case the chart doesn't say it all, I've added a note to mine.





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Sdajii (30 November 2022)

peter2 said:


> In case the chart doesn't say it all, I've added a note to mine.
> 
> View attachment 149905
> 
> ...




This is the most extreme example of an obvious toxic dumpster fire to avoid that I have ever seen on the ASX.

Did you see the director's drugged up TikTok video with the young woman? The company is now funding his legal expenses to defend himself over it, and he's going to plead not guilty! The ongoing shenanigans the directors get into and the blatant rorts the company engages in are beyond words.


----------

